# Coffee machine retailers in Scotland



## giga (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi I am based in the East of Scotland and looking to upgrade to a new machine and grinder, but can't seem to find any retailers in Scotland.

Can any one point me in the right direction please?


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

I know of Machina Espresso in Edinburgh(https://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/), and Espresso Services in Glasgow(http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/gb/Home.aspx).


----------



## giga (Apr 20, 2014)

Great thanks for the info


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Machina are fantastic


----------



## Minidonn (Apr 24, 2017)

Know any retailers near dundee?


----------

